# متجدد : تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج التصميم العالمي (csc orion) المنافس الاول لبرنامج (sap)



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام​ 

اعود اليكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة طال انتظارها وهي دروس فيديو للبرنامج الغني عن التعريف orion وهو برنامج متخصص في تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية واخراج الاجهادات والتصميم الزلزالي وتصميم كل عناصر المنشأ علي حدا وتفريد التسليح بصيغة dxf واخراج لوحات تسليح للعناصر .​ 



​ 

المثال المرفق​ 



​ 


روابط تحميل البرنامج+الكراك + طريقة التفعيل​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/34065519/f5a8ef19/CSC_Orion_r14_sp0part1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34068930/45321486/CSC_Orion_r14_sp0part2.html​ 

اما عن الشرح

الدرس الاول : انشاء مشروع جديد​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/HF4O-8Jl/1-create_new_project.html

الدرس الثاني : اضافة محاور الرسم

http://www.4shared.com/file/UUdwmtpV/2-add_drawing_grids.html

الدرس الثالث : اضافة الاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/T84pUTTx/3-define_add_columns.html

الدرس الرابع : اضافة حوائط القص

http://www.4shared.com/file/OuURzOuc/4-draw_shear_walls.html

الدرس الخامس : اضافة الكمرات

http://www.4shared.com/file/EhpCLWqf/5-add_beams.html

الدرس السادس : اضافة البلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/2D1BZOWi/6-add_slabs.html

الدرس السابع : تحديد نوع البلاطات تلقائيا

http://www.4shared.com/file/eDQed26C/7-identify_slab_types_automati.html


الدرس الثامن : أضافة الشرائح التصميمية للبلاطات​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/bBTyQ0Vg/8-asssign_slab_strip.html


الدرس التاسع : اجراء عملية التحليل

http://www.4shared.com/file/CPDyEUVJ/9-_run_analysis.html


الدرس العاشر+الحادي عشر : تصميم الاعمدة واخراج التسليح

http://www.4shared.com/file/D3D6pl4V/1011-design_column_reinforceme.html​ 
 الدرس الثاني عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها

http://www.4shared.com/file/cG9ntd9W/12-design_beam_reifocement.html

رابط ملف البوربوينت

http://www.4shared.com/file/WuQ0xU2H/learn_orion.html

-----------------------------------------------------------

روابط من اضافة المهندس رمزى2009

من موقع www.ziddu.com


روابط تحميل البرنامج+الكراك + طريقة التفعيل غير الذي تم رفعة 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9644568/CSC_ORIONv.15-_-Shebin-EnG.CoM-_-By-Ahmed_Nasser.rar.html

الدرس الاول : انشاء مشروع جديد

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635587/1-create_new_project.rar.html

الدرس الثاني : اضافة محاور الرسم

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635676/2-add_drawing_grids.rar.html

الدرس الثالث : اضافة الاعمدة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635727/3-define_add_columns.rar.html

الدرس الرابع : اضافة حوائط القص

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635788/4-draw_shear_walls.rar.html

الدرس الخامس : اضافة الكمرات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643176/5-add_beams.rar.html

الدرس السادس : اضافة البلاطات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643228/6-add_slabs.rar.html

الدرس السابع : تحديد نوع البلاطات تلقائيا

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643266/7-identify_slab_types_automatically.rar.html

الدرس الثامن : أضافة الشرائح التصميمية للبلاطات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643510/8-asssign_slab_strip.rar.html

الدرس التاسع : اجراء عملية التحليل

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643585/9-_run_analysis.rar.html

الدرس العاشر+الحادي عشر : تصميم الاعمدة واخراج التسليح

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643724/1011designcolumnreinforcement.rar.html

الدرس الثاني عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643889/12-design_beam_reifocement.rar.html

رابط ملف البوربوينت

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643965/learn_orion.rar.html

------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط على الميديافير من اضافة المهندس أحمد طبازة

الرابط الثانى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zimuhcgtzzg
الرابط ال 12
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnczzljy2tu
​--------------------------------------------------


في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وتقييمكم
اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 

م / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## majdiotoom (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ايمن
مش ملحقين عليك
كل فتره تتحفنا بشروحات جديده
كل الاحترام لك


----------



## mody_elsary (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي العوضى (27 أبريل 2010)

الله يجازيك خير يا هندسة , بس عايز اعرف رايك فى حاجه انا دفعة 2004 بس مااشتغلت فى التصميم قبل كده والمشكلة انى على وشك ترك العمل اللى انا فيه لانه عمل حكومي لا يضيف لي اى شىء وقدامي فرصة للعمل فى مكتب استشاري فى مجال تصاميم العمائر والبيوت السكنية وكده وبصراحة انا مش عارف ابتدى ازاى اواعمل ايه علشان اكون مؤهل لكده وحاسس انى عامل زى اللى ينطبق عليه المثل بعد ماشاب ودوه الكتاب ياريت لو حضرتك تساعدنى بأفكارك او اى ملفات مثلا او نصائح مفيدة اكون شاكر جدا جدا . ارجو الإهتمام وشكرا جدا


----------



## رمزي2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك والي الامام وفي انتظار الدروس وياريت ملف البوربوينت بتاع الشرح وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

الدرس الاول : انشاء مشروع جديد​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/HF4O-8Jl/1-create_new_project.html​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

الدرس الثاني : اضافة محاور الرسم

http://www.4shared.com/file/UUdwmtpV/2-add_drawing_grids.html


الدرس الثالث : اضافة الاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/T84pUTTx/3-define_add_columns.html


الدرس الرابع : اضافة حوائط القص

http://www.4shared.com/file/OuURzOuc/4-draw_shear_walls.html


الدرس الخامس : اضافة الكمرات

http://www.4shared.com/file/EhpCLWqf/5-add_beams.html

​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

الدرس السادس : اضافة البلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/2D1BZOWi/6-add_slabs.html


الدرس السابع : تحديد نوع البلاطات تلقائيا

http://www.4shared.com/file/eDQed26C/7-identify_slab_types_automati.html



جاري رفع باقي الدروس

​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن وزادك علما


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

الدرس الثامن : أضافة الشرائح التصميمية للبلاطات​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/bBTyQ0Vg/8-asssign_slab_strip.html​ 


جار رفع باقي الحلقات​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

في انتظار معرفة رأيكم في الشرح لهذا البرنامج الرهيب الذي سعدت كثير بالتعامل معه نظرا لامكانياته المذهلة

:75::75::75::75:​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

الدرس التاسع : اجراء عملية التحليل


http://www.4shared.com/file/CPDyEUVJ/9-_run_analysis.html​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

علي العوضى قال:


> الله يجازيك خير يا هندسة , بس عايز اعرف رايك فى حاجه انا دفعة 2004 بس مااشتغلت فى التصميم قبل كده والمشكلة انى على وشك ترك العمل اللى انا فيه لانه عمل حكومي لا يضيف لي اى شىء وقدامي فرصة للعمل فى مكتب استشاري فى مجال تصاميم العمائر والبيوت السكنية وكده وبصراحة انا مش عارف ابتدى ازاى اواعمل ايه علشان اكون مؤهل لكده وحاسس انى عامل زى اللى ينطبق عليه المثل بعد ماشاب ودوه الكتاب ياريت لو حضرتك تساعدنى بأفكارك او اى ملفات مثلا او نصائح مفيدة اكون شاكر جدا جدا . ارجو الإهتمام وشكرا جدا


 

اخي الحبيب لا يوجد سن للمهندس المصصم فقد وجدت معي في الدراسات العليا مهندس في الخمسون من عمره وعندما تعرفت عليه وسالته ليه قدمت رد عليا رد عجيب قالي ابني كبر وبقي مهندس مدني وشفته بيتعامل مع البرامج قلت ليه لا مبقاش زيه واتعلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومن هنا بقولك ياخي العزيز مش السن الي بيحدد انما حماسك للتعلم وانا عن نفسي بخبرتي المحدودة في البرامج انصحك ببرنامج الساب مبدئيا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mr x (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 أبريل 2010)

الدرس العاشر+الحادي عشر : تصميم الاعمدة واخراج التسليح


http://www.4shared.com/file/D3D6pl4V/1011-design_column_reinforceme.html​ 


 الدرس الثاني عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها


http://www.4shared.com/file/cG9ntd9W/12-design_beam_reifocement.html



رابط ملف البوربوينت


http://www.4shared.com/file/WuQ0xU2H/learn_orion.html



اسالكم صالح الدعاء

​


----------



## king of rap (27 أبريل 2010)

​أخي الكريم ، 
​يرجى عمل دروس لشرح كيفية إدخال أحمال الرياح والزلازل على نفس المنشأ، 
:73:​جزاك الله خيرا:18:


----------



## king of rap (27 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم م/أيمن ، كيف يمكن إدخال أحمال الحوائط على الكمرات، شكرا لك


----------



## king of rap (27 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم م/أيمن ،
يرجى شرح كيفية تحديد نوعية الأساسات وكذلك كيفية إستخراج نتائج تصميم القواعدسواء كانت قواعد منفصلة أولبشة، 
شكرا لك


----------



## HCIVILENG (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس ايمن ... جاري التحميل
مجهود رائع .. كل الاحترام والتقدير..


----------



## king of rap (27 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم م/أيمن ، يرجى توضيح كيف يمكن رسم البلاطات الدائرية في البرنامج


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الاول : انشاء مشروع جديد​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/hf4o-8jl/1-create_new_project.html​





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الثاني : اضافة محاور الرسم
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/uudwmtpv/2-add_drawing_grids.html
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس السادس : اضافة البلاطات
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/2d1bzowi/6-add_slabs.html
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الثامن : أضافة الشرائح التصميمية للبلاطات​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/bbtyq0vg/8-asssign_slab_strip.html​
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس التاسع : اجراء عملية التحليل
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/cpdyeuvj/9-_run_analysis.html​





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس العاشر+الحادي عشر : تصميم الاعمدة واخراج التسليح
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/d3d6pl4v/1011-design_column_reinforceme.html​
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد 977 (28 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي و الف شكر على التميز 
مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي و الف شكر على التميز ​


----------



## رمزي2009 (28 أبريل 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي الموضوع 

من موقع www.ziddu.com


روابط تحميل البرنامج+الكراك + طريقة التفعيل غير الذي تم رفعة 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9644568/CSC_ORIONv.15-_-Shebin-EnG.CoM-_-By-Ahmed_Nasser.rar.html

الدرس الاول : انشاء مشروع جديد

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635587/1-create_new_project.rar.html

الدرس الثاني : اضافة محاور الرسم


http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635676/2-add_drawing_grids.rar.html


الدرس الثالث : اضافة الاعمدة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635727/3-define_add_columns.rar.html


الدرس الرابع : اضافة حوائط القص

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9635788/4-draw_shear_walls.rar.html


الدرس الخامس : اضافة الكمرات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643176/5-add_beams.rar.html


الدرس السادس : اضافة البلاطات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643228/6-add_slabs.rar.html

الدرس السابع : تحديد نوع البلاطات تلقائيا

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643266/7-identify_slab_types_automatically.rar.html

الدرس الثامن : أضافة الشرائح التصميمية للبلاطات

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643510/8-asssign_slab_strip.rar.html

الدرس التاسع : اجراء عملية التحليل

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643585/9-_run_analysis.rar.html

الدرس العاشر+الحادي عشر : تصميم الاعمدة واخراج التسليح


http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643724/1011designcolumnreinforcement.rar.html


الدرس الثاني عشر : تصميم الكمرات وتسليحها

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643889/12-design_beam_reifocement.rar.html



رابط ملف البوربوينت

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9643965/learn_orion.rar.html



اسالكم صالح الدعاء

م. رمزي


----------



## reda fouda (28 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا اخى م. ايمن وشاكر مجهودك الرائع ولقد كانت فرصه رائعه للتعرف عليك من خلال الاستمتاع بالشرح الممتاز و اشكرك مره اخرى
اخوك م. رضا فوده
من المنصوره


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (28 أبريل 2010)

سؤال للمهندس أيمن
هل تمت تجربة البرنامج جيدا والتأكد من نتائجه؟
وهل تمت مقارنة نتائجه ببرنامج الساب مثلا؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أبريل 2010)

king of rap قال:


> أخي الكريم ،
> يرجى عمل دروس لشرح كيفية إدخال أحمال الرياح والزلازل على نفس المنشأ،
> 
> :73:​جزاك الله خيرا:18:


 

اخي الحبيب سيتم اعدادالمطلوب وذلك بعد معرفة راي الاعضاء في فكرة استكمال الشرح للبرنامج الذي اعتقد شخصيا انه من اقوي برامج التحليل الانشائي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أبريل 2010)

reda fouda قال:


> اشكرك شكرا جزيلا اخى م. ايمن وشاكر مجهودك الرائع ولقد كانت فرصه رائعه للتعرف عليك من خلال الاستمتاع بالشرح الممتاز و اشكرك مره اخرى
> اخوك م. رضا فوده
> من المنصوره


 

سعدت بالتعرف اليك مهندس رضا وفي انتظار تعليقاتك واستفساراتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أبريل 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي الموضوع
> 
> من موقع www.ziddu.com
> 
> ...


 

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس رمزي الذي يبذل كل جهده من اجل مساعدة زملائه بالكثير والكثير .....شكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أبريل 2010)

محمد 977 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب ​
> 
> الف الف الف الف شكر
> تسلم الأيادي و الف شكر على التميز
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 أبريل 2010)

نشكر المهندس ايمن علي هذا العمل الرائع

سأقوم برفع جميع الروابط على ميديا فير

الرابط الثانى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?zimuhcgtzzg
الرابط ال 12
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnczzljy2tu


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أبريل 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط الي الموضوع
> 
> من موقع www.ziddu.com
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أبريل 2010)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> نشكر المهندس ايمن علي هذا العمل الرائع
> 
> سأقوم برفع جميع الروابط على ميديا فير
> 
> ...



تمت الاصافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زافان (29 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يابشمهند علي البرامج والشرح الجامدين اوي بس لية البرنامج مش متوافق مع السيفن برجاء الرد ضروري علشان نستمتع بالبرنامج zavan


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (30 أبريل 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> سؤال للمهندس أيمن
> هل تمت تجربة البرنامج جيدا والتأكد من نتائجه؟
> وهل تمت مقارنة نتائجه ببرنامج الساب مثلا؟؟؟



*سؤال للمهندس أيمن
هل تمت تجربة البرنامج جيدا والتأكد من نتائجه؟
وهل تمت مقارنة نتائجه ببرنامج الساب مثلا؟؟؟*

وشكرا لك جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أبريل 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> *سؤال للمهندس أيمن*
> *هل تمت تجربة البرنامج جيدا والتأكد من نتائجه؟*
> *وهل تمت مقارنة نتائجه ببرنامج الساب مثلا؟؟؟*
> 
> وشكرا لك جداااااااااااااااااااااا


 

جزاكم اله خيرا علي الرد والاستفسار

اما بالنسبة للكود المستخدم البرنامج يعمل بالكود البريطاني 

اما بالنسبة لمقارنة النتائج فلم اقم بمقارنته مع برنامج الساب بعد

وفي انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم علي البرنامج ومقانة نتائجه ..........


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 مايو 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس علي الحاجات الجامدة دية ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مايو 2010)

أبو مصطفي @ قال:


> شكرا يابشمهندس علي الحاجات الجامدة دية ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم


 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 مايو 2010)

*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*​


----------



## reda fouda (22 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل م. ايمن
برجاء عمل دروس لشرح كيفية إدخال أحمال الرياح والزلازل على المنشأ وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابويزيد1 (23 مايو 2010)

الفشكر وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (4 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## تنوب قنوى (16 يوليو 2010)

thank you very very much


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (16 أغسطس 2010)

thaks to you and to every one doing a such work


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير ونحن فى إنتظار باقى الشرح وخاصة غدخال أحمال الرياح والزلازل 
ياريت لو فى كتاب تعليم البرنامج


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي ايمن
> مش ملحقين عليك
> كل فتره تتحفنا بشروحات جديده
> كل الاحترام لك




الله يكرمك



علي العوضى قال:


> الله يجازيك خير يا هندسة , بس عايز اعرف رايك فى حاجه انا دفعة 2004 بس مااشتغلت فى التصميم قبل كده والمشكلة انى على وشك ترك العمل اللى انا فيه لانه عمل حكومي لا يضيف لي اى شىء وقدامي فرصة للعمل فى مكتب استشاري فى مجال تصاميم العمائر والبيوت السكنية وكده وبصراحة انا مش عارف ابتدى ازاى اواعمل ايه علشان اكون مؤهل لكده وحاسس انى عامل زى اللى ينطبق عليه المثل بعد ماشاب ودوه الكتاب ياريت لو حضرتك تساعدنى بأفكارك او اى ملفات مثلا او نصائح مفيدة اكون شاكر جدا جدا . ارجو الإهتمام وشكرا جدا






رمزي2009 قال:


> جزاك الله خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك والي الامام وفي انتظار الدروس وياريت ملف البوربوينت بتاع الشرح وشكرا



تم رفع الملف اخي الحبيب



HCIVILENG قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس ايمن ... جاري التحميل
> مجهود رائع .. كل الاحترام والتقدير..




جزاكم الله خيرا




أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني




مشكور اخي الحبيب احمد



محمد 977 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب
> الف الف الف الف شكر
> تسلم الأيادي و الف شكر على التميز
> مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا




reda fouda قال:


> اشكرك شكرا جزيلا اخى م. ايمن وشاكر مجهودك الرائع ولقد كانت فرصه رائعه للتعرف عليك من خلال الاستمتاع بالشرح الممتاز و اشكرك مره اخرى
> اخوك م. رضا فوده
> من المنصوره




جزاك الله خيرا




أبو مصطفي @ قال:


> شكرا يابشمهندس علي الحاجات الجامدة دية ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم



مشكور جدا يابو مصطفي



تنوب قنوى قال:


> thaks to you and to every one doing a such work



thanxxxxx



Eng Ma7moud قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير ونحن فى إنتظار باقى الشرح وخاصة غدخال أحمال الرياح والزلازل
> ياريت لو فى كتاب تعليم البرنامج



جاري تحضير المطلوب


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 سبتمبر 2010)

علي العوضى قال:


> الله يجازيك خير يا هندسة , بس عايز اعرف رايك فى حاجه انا دفعة 2004 بس مااشتغلت فى التصميم قبل كده والمشكلة انى على وشك ترك العمل اللى انا فيه لانه عمل حكومي لا يضيف لي اى شىء وقدامي فرصة للعمل فى مكتب استشاري فى مجال تصاميم العمائر والبيوت السكنية وكده وبصراحة انا مش عارف ابتدى ازاى اواعمل ايه علشان اكون مؤهل لكده وحاسس انى عامل زى اللى ينطبق عليه المثل بعد ماشاب ودوه الكتاب ياريت لو حضرتك تساعدنى بأفكارك او اى ملفات مثلا او نصائح مفيدة اكون شاكر جدا جدا . ارجو الإهتمام وشكرا جدا





رمزي2009 قال:


> جزاك الله خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك والي الامام وفي انتظار الدروس وياريت ملف البوربوينت بتاع الشرح وشكرا





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن وزادك علما




جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لو امكن ذلك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم واستفسارتكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## amefight (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*
في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وتقييمكم
اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 

م / أيمن قنديل​*


----------



## ST.ENG (19 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (21 ديسمبر 2010)

This vesrion is not compatible with win7 64, please help me by uploading this version valid to win7 64 with my thanks
Thanks For your lecture, you are the best


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس / أيمن
لى سؤال وهو أنه عند عمل punching check على الأعمدة فى ال raft foundation تظهر معلومات عن العمود والمحيط الذى يحدث علية البنشنج والحديد والسؤال كالآتى:-
1- فى الجزء العلوى الأيمن يظهر average soil presure ما المقصود بهذه القيمة حيث أنها كبيرة جدا جدا عن اجهاد التربة وكيف يأتى بها البرنامج حيث أنها تظهر أوماتيكيا وهى مختلفة عن القيمة التى تظهر من soil pressure عند استخدام خطوط الكنتور فى البرنامج وهل هذه القيمة kn/m2 أم kn/m بغض النظر عن الوحدات حيث أنه عند استخدام هذه القيمة دائما يكون العمود safe.
2- بالنسبة للحديد هل توخذ الشبكة العلوية فقط عند العمود(حديد الشبكة + الحديد الاضافى) ام تؤخذ الشبكتين العلوية(حديد الشبكة + الحديد الاضافى) + السفلية (حديد الشبكة + الحديد الاضافى).

وشكرا


----------



## emad_algashy (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ الفاضل المهندس ايمن ونتمني عليك حلقه عن كيفيه ادخال احمال الزلازل والرياح وكذا البلاطات الدائريه والاساسات وخلافه


----------



## محمدg (7 يوليو 2011)

كيف عملية حساب القواعد الاساسات لانها لم تشملها الدروس التعليميه ارجو اضافة اعمال الاساسات وجزاكم الله خير يا مهندس ايمن


----------



## SA1313 (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لي سؤال حول البرنامج هل يستطيع عمل التحليل الللاخطي الديناميكي كتاثير القوي الزلزاليه او تاثير الرياح و ما العمل اذا كان لايستطيع ذالك وبصراحه البرنامج رائع
شكرا


----------



## HCIVILENG (11 يناير 2013)

شرح رائع وبرنامج جميل ... لم انجح في تفعيل البرنامج المشكله انه يعمل لدقائق ويتوقف لوحده ويخرج ، ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و فقك الله لكل خير ارجو ان يتم رفع كل شروحاتك على اليوتيوب لكي يتسنى لاكبرقدر من المهندسين المشاركة و الاستفادة


----------

